
Why you should love coding screens - tbaowow
https://medium.com/future-engine/why-you-should-love-coding-screens-98032cfc1159
======
tbaowow
Wanted to offer a different take on coding screens. A lot of hate here about
them, but I actually think they're a huge improvement, especially in terms of
democratizing access to jobs.

